# Nursing tops



## acdmama (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anybody really use nursing tops? If so, which ones worked well? If not, what worked for you instead? Trying to decide if they're worth the investment.


----------



## woodsymom (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally, I don't think they are worth the money.

I wear a tank top w/stretchy spaghetti straps, that I can just pull down. I'll wear a regular shirt on top that I just lift up to nurse (with tank pulled down), or a cardigan over the tank top. I'll wear a cute scarf too, that I can use as a cover if NIP or just to add an accessory. Summer is coming so I would imagine you can get a bunch of stretchy tanks in a lots of colors for the same price as one nursing top.

I work FT outside the home, so a tank, cardigan & a fun scarf is my "uniform", since I still have to pump during the day & nurse as soon as I get home. I still need easy access!

Good luck! I just know you can find something that works for you without breaking the bank. ;-)


----------



## JenRN (Sep 10, 2010)

I do. My breasts are too large to just wear nursing tanks (no support) and my stomach is, well, a disaster zone that I'd rather not show off.









I either wear regular tops and an Undercover Mama (https://undercovermama.com/). It's basically a nursing tank without the straps, that attaches to whatever nursing bra you want. Some crafty mamas out there could probably make them out of a halter-style tank for a lot less moola, but I am not gifted in the sewing department.

I've gotten a few nursing tops, some I've liked, most I've hated. For me, any shirt that allows me to pull up the top layer and nurse works well. The other kinds of nursing openings just seem to show off too much for my comfort. But I do think they are needlessly expensive, so I only have a few.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I use nursing tanks with a t-shirt on top, most of the time. I like bravado but they are $$. I also like the ones from target but if your top shirt is too low cut you get a kind of boob thong effect. Classy. 

But, I don't love this in summer. It's too hot. I'd really like to get a bunch of nursing tops that work without the tank underneath. I haven't found anything I like yet, though.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JenRN*
> 
> I do. My breasts are too large to just wear nursing tanks (no support) and my stomach is, well, a disaster zone that I'd rather not show off.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with nursing tanks. I just ordered a couple of the Undercover Mamas, and I hope I like them! In the past I've just worn a regular, non-nursing tank with holes cut out at the cup area under a regular shirt. I'm thinking I might like the Undercover Mamas better though, because it would be an extra layer over the cup area to help hide nursing pads/nipples. Also one of my favorite, most comfy bras has seams that show through thin tops so maybe it would help with that too.


----------



## acdmama (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a friend who swears by Undercover Mamas. They do seem very practical, and much more versatile than having to buy a bunch of nursing tops. I even saw a nursing bathing suit--super cute but was like $85!! I'm thinking I could just move the top of my bathing suit aside and work with that.


----------



## GreenMomPhD (May 18, 2010)

I have used the Undercover Mama and it did not work for me. The problem is that while the front is held up by attaching it to the bra straps, there is nothing keeping it up in the back. So over time and after repeated washings, it stretches out and sags down. I always felt that I needed to reach back and try and pull it up, to no avail! I don't use a special top of any kind now- just a nursing bra and a shirt. It's just too much trouble to use something extra for me. I just position my daughter such that nothing is exposed when I prepare to nurse.


----------



## creddy (Feb 17, 2011)

I (modified) sewed a BUNCH of different colors of tank tops ($3ea) to be like "Modest Middles" Nursing Tanks ($30ea). But I had meanwhile bought 2 camis (to replace ones that were worn out) which ended up having really stretchy straps, so they ended up serving the same purpose of going below the breast while my shirt went above the nipple near DS's nose. They were probably only $7ea!

Best part about both was I could nurse in public right along side someone and they never saw anything (and I have large breasts so that's saying something!) Hope you find something that works for you!!


----------



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

This is what I do too. If you can wear junior sizes, Forever 21 has cheap tanks in every color.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woodsymom*
> 
> Personally, I don't think they are worth the money.
> 
> I wear a tank top w/stretchy spaghetti straps, that I can just pull down. I'll wear a regular shirt on top that I just lift up to nurse (with tank pulled down), or a cardigan over the tank top. I'll wear a cute scarf too, that I can use as a cover if NIP or just to add an accessory. Summer is coming so I would imagine you can get a bunch of stretchy tanks in a lots of colors for the same price as one nursing top.


----------



## woodsymom (Nov 22, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pammysue*
> 
> This is what I do too. If you can wear junior sizes, Forever 21 has cheap tanks in every color.


Thanks for the advice on tanks! (I go to Rainbow, which is similar to Forever 21) I'll check out Forever 21 too.


----------



## Choaners (Mar 21, 2010)

Boob Design tank top. not easy to get in US, they are a Swedish company. i got one tank top and wore it with a nursing bra and cardigan every day for two months. it SO, so comfortable and discrete. naturalmomgear.com carries them. well worth the price.


----------



## BarefootGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a bunch of nursing tanks and fitted V-neck Ts from Target. I can mix and match the colors and they go with any of my casual pants. (This is also what I wear to work over my scrub pants - I'm an admin assistant in a doctor's office.) I am pretty small, so the nursing tanks are enough support for me. I just pull the T-shirt top up and unclasp the tank to nurse or pump. When nursing I pull the T up and the tank down just enough to let DS in. It's very discreet. This system works really well for me since I didn't want to invest a ton of money in nursing bras and nursing shirts. I wear a cardigan or light zip-front fleece over both shirts when it's cold.


----------



## Jewels* (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think the nursing TANKS are really worth it... but I do have some that were gifts and I did wear them a lot the first few weeks PP - until i was really good and comfortable at NIP.

One thing i bought and loved and still wear everyday is a pretty nursing bra (with underwire). I just feel better supported wearing it - I'm a 34C. If i wear a regular bra I tend to smush my breast and / or DDs face / nose, breast milk gets all over both of us and I end up flashing more than I feel comfortable with. This is the one I have... very pricey but it allowed me to NIP a lot sooner / better than a regular bra - so worth it to me.

http://evymama.ca/collections/nursing-bras/products/new-cache-coeur-lingerie-romance-maternity-nursing-bra-c-cup-to-e-cup


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I love nursing tanks. I have a bunch from Target and I wear them all the time. I have a fairly large chest, measurements put me somewhere around 36G...but I find the L Target tanks to work well enough. I mostly wear t-shirts and sweatshirts though and don't care much what my chest looks like.


----------



## eleonrauis (Jun 21, 2009)

I wear a nursing bra, an Old Navy cami ($5) and a shirt over that. To nurse, I pull up my outer shirt and pull down the cami on one side. The Old Navy camis are low cut and easy to pull down from the top.


----------



## J1379 (Feb 25, 2011)

I never did with my first DS but now, having 2 children I find I'm out of the house alot more and therefore, nursing in alot more public places so I have bought a few nursing tops to make things easier. I love, love LOVE the ones I bought from Momzelle www.momzelle.com. They look really nice, cover up the post-baby tummy nicely and when I nurse in public you literally cannot see anything! Most people don't even know that I am wearing a nursing top when I have one of these on. Personally, I wouldn't buy tanks either since they are easy to move out of the way - but during the winter I needed something warm to wear and found I needed tops and turtlenecks.


----------



## Comfy Mommy (Mar 3, 2017)

I cannot say enough good things about the Modern Eternity nursing tops. They are stylish, affordable and an excellent value.

http://moderneternity.com/


----------

